# I'm on the board!



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Went out last night and shot a doe at 17 yards. Hit her a little far back and wasn't able to recover her untill this morning. (full story in the whitetail forum)

First bow kill!!


----------



## yooperguy (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Excellent!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Congrats on your first bow kill.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Way to Go! That smile tells the whole story.


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

Congratulations!

the first bow kill is a memorable one.


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

good job! now get out there and get some antlers!


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Way to go!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Congratulations. Nice work.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Congrats!!! You will never forget this deer.


----------

